# Help with 18.5 briggs



## Hlhud (Jul 28, 2013)

Please help. I have a Craftsman DTY4000 with an 18.5 briggs. Motor keeps loading up with fuel. So much fuel that it seems to hydrolock. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Carburetor needle/seat is leaking through.


----------



## Hlhud (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks. Working fine now.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The float was probably stuck?


----------

